# Lesser x Bumblebee



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

HI
Am i right saying that if i put a female Lesser to a male Bumblebee
ill get:-

1/8 Normal
1/8 Pastel
1/8 Spider
1/8 Lesser Platinum
1/8 Bumblebee
1/8 Lesser Pastel
1/8 Lesser Bee
1/8 Queen Bee

Thanks
Clare


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

you are correct - no guarantees on those odds tho


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks Alan I know there is no gar on odds, this year I got 1 pastel out of 5 eggs. Oh well we will all be starting again soon :lol2:


----------

